# Crazy fly rod happening.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I keep my 12wt on my little tin boat when Tarpon are around. I tried to assemble it in the dark yesterday morning and couldn't get the tip into the ferrule. A Dirt Dauber had packed the female ferrule. I had to clean out a bunch of mud to get it together.

As it turned out, I didn't need it anyway. Only tiny Tarpon, 2-5# around. I saw hundreds which is mighty unusual here. In fact, I haven't seen a half dozen 2 pound Tarpon here in the past 20 years. I sure hope they stay because they are a hoot on a 5 Wt.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Keep after em brother!!! Getting better here, more reports of em showing up so maybe I might get a fix!!!


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

Did you see them here in the panhandle? Were they in the upper part of one our rivers pouring into Pcola Bay?


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

There's 4 different ponds that hold baby poons in gulf breeze... 

That's all the info I will share on that subject. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Yep...that's information I would guard with life.

I know of a canal over by Gulf Shores that holds baby tarpon but it's classified information.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

tmber8 said:


> Did you see them here in the panhandle? Were they in the upper part of one our rivers pouring into Pcola Bay?


In Pcola bay, no pond about 23 ft of water on a dead menhaden drifting!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

FreeDiver said:


> There's 4 different ponds that hold baby poons in gulf breeze...
> 
> That's all the info I will share on that subject.
> 
> ...


Mike flowers told me about those fish.....20 years ago...nice to know they're back......duck!


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

FreeDiver said:


> There's 4 different ponds that hold baby poons in gulf breeze...
> 
> That's all the info I will share on that subject.
> 
> ...


What's giving up one pond?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Nope, these were in Crystal River*

If you know of a pond with Tarpon in it, do not give it away. This is mighty unucual in the Panhandle. Keep them to yourself of they will all be gone.

Too many folks tend to trash up an area and you can bet the land owner will post it if it gets littered.

Some things are not to be shared, especially to strangers.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

:shifty::no::whistling:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

A guess. Golf?

Jim


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

PusherManB2 said:


> What's giving up one pond?



Because people will over fish it..... Why give it up when I can go out and toss flys a few days a week and catch them, I don't have to worry about them being hit the day before 

Some are already known and I've found discarded lures around, and pieces line cut and thrown to the ground..... I keep them to myself. But I know there's more just gotta find them! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

